# What to say to my husband.....



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a K2 and upgraded to a K3 about a year ago.  My birthday is in a couple of weeks and I'm thinking about the Fire.  He has no problem with me getting it but doesn't understand why I would want it.  How can I explain it to him?


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Think this can fall into this catagory: 
Its my birthday! Its my birthday!


If you have amazon prime already, you can push the free movies you can watch on the fire. At the end of day though the fire is good tablet at a great price. You can check email, surf the web, watch movies, play games, shop amazon, listen to musics, and you can also read on it.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have Amazon Prime now but it's through my son.  That won't work will it?

Also, if I get it I could use for tv and everything so that would be good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Two words: ANGRY BIRDS.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

cause it's neat, cool and shiny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll be able to read in low-light conditions when your K3 won't work. (Among other cool things you can do with the Fire.)

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

If you are prime member you can look at lots of videos for free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I say to my husband, "Why do you need/want 5 different drills and 3 different power saws?"


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Just tell him you thought about an iPad, but this is less expensive.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Because the Fire is your _preciousssssssss_...

Fortunately, buying a Fire will not cause you to be pursued by mysterious black-cloaked horsemen.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

As a last resort you can remind him of that old saying: "If Momma ain't happy, ain't nobody in the house happy"


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I say to my husband, "Why do you need/want 5 different drills and 3 different power saws?"


And then I would say to my wife "Why do you have a closet dedicated to shoes you'll never wear?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^. . . .   He doesn't have to say that to me. . . I am very much the 'get rid of it if you haven't worn it' sort.  The charity people call regularly and I almost always have a box of stuff for them.

But we do have a friend who's closet is stuffed to the gills. . .actually, both hers AND his. . . .my husband periodically has to take one of his 5 drills to their house and assist in reinforcing/repairing/replacing their shelves and hanging rods because the weight of the clothes has broken them or pulled them out of the walls.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

rlkubi said:


> I had a K2 and upgraded to a K3 about a year ago. My birthday is in a couple of weeks and I'm thinking about the Fire. He has no problem with me getting it but doesn't understand why I would want it. How can I explain it to him?


Easy - Content Content Content. Oh and then browsing browsing browsing.

I have the K2 and bought the Kindle Fire the day it was released. Why? Content. I can read, listen to music, watch movies. I can also check email, use Apps, browse the internet.

Bottom line is the Fire is a Tablet produced for consumption.


----------



## rose61! (Feb 26, 2012)

Tell him that with the many things you can do on it, it will keep you occupied while he's watching sports!


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Seriously? I didn't think women needed a reason to do anything...


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

No we don't but I was trying to convince myself .  I bought one and it comes today!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

rlkubi said:


> No we don't but I was trying to convince myself . I bought one and it comes today!


I knew it! 

Congrats!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

You know I thought my husband would feel the same way but he didn't. Once we got the Fire and he saw all that it could do (and yes Angry Birds) he really loves having it. In fact he might have even used it more than I did in the beginning. 

Every single member of our family uses it for one thing or another. I don't think a day has gone by since we bought it that someone hasn't used it.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

MLPMom said:


> You know I thought my husband would feel the same way but he didn't. Once we got the Fire and he saw all that it could do (and yes Angry Birds) he really loves having it. In fact he might have even used it more than I did in the beginning.
> 
> Every single member of our family uses it for one thing or another. I don't think a day has gone by since we bought it that someone hasn't used it.


Don't you love it when things just come together like that?


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just tell him it will keep you quiet and he can have the TV remote, should seal the deal!  i joke... i joke


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I got a kk3 Christmas 2010 and for Christmas 2011 I received some money for Christmas and I bought my fire.  there was no real reason i needed a fire except I wanted a fire. I have been very happy with my fire..... I have been really happy with my KK3 also. I use them both for different reasons. 

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Just tell him it will keep you quiet and he can have the TV remote, should seal the deal!  i joke... i joke


Oh, hell no! Yall just gonna let that one slide...?


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

dori chatelain said:


> I got a kk3 Christmas 2010 and for Christmas 2011 I received some money for Christmas and I bought my fire. there was no real reason i needed a fire except I wanted a fire. I have been very happy with my fire..... I have been really happy with my KK3 also. I use them both for different reasons.
> 
> sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


So, you on fire then?


----------

